# Renewing a passport



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi all

Can someone Please tell me is there a simple way to renew a UK passport here, if so where and how. 

Thanks
Cherie


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

There must be someone with some advise, how about you Veronica?

Cherie x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Cherie,

You used to be able to renew them at the British High commission in Nicosia but now you have to send them to Spain.
There is a post somewhere on the forum about it. 
Sorry I don't have time to look for it as I am on my way out again in a few minutes.

You could try contacting the British High commission to ask them for advice.
Tel (22) 861100 

Regards
Veronica

Incidentally, are you going to join us all on Saturday for the meet up in Pissouri?


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you Veronica, sorry I don't think we can make it on Saturday.

Cherie


----------

